# is Chem Dry carpet cleaners really non-toxic?



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

We've got a contract on a house and before we close we'd like to have the carpets cleaned...they aren't bad enough to need replacing, and with a 3 year old and a baby there really isn't any point replacing the carpet now! But I'd like to have them cleaned just to be able to move into a nice clean house...and they have a dog, so that's just another reason to make sure the carpets are clean.

I remembered something about Chem Dry being safer, so I checked out their website: Chem Dry green certified

Just wondering if anyone can confirm that they really use a safe (or safer anyway!) method of cleaning.

Even if it is much safer than normal cleaning solutions, how long should I keep the kiddos off the carpet to be safe?

Thanks!

eta: forgot to add, we're staying with family right now so if needed I can keep the kids off the carpet and out of the house for days, or a week! We'd get the carpet cleaned as soon as we closed and we don't have a set time we have to move in.


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

Shameless bump









Anyone know?


----------



## rebeccalynn (Jul 21, 2006)

I have been wondering this too b/c I would like to get our carpets cleaned. We actually used a no water dry cleaner when we first moved into our house (w/o children though) about 7yrs ago. I do remember that there was a lot of left over residue (powdery) that we had to wipe down everything and vacuum several times before it was not a problem. I do not know if it is non-toxic but that is a big factor this time with kids and having all of our stuff in the house. Hope you find your answer.


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

Would just having the carpets steam cleaned with no cleaning products be a better option? Will a carpet cleaning company even do that?


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

You could get your carpets steamed and find someone who will use the BioKleen line. In addition to their household products, they've got a janitorial line, and they claim they're all non-toxic, no VOCs, not tested on animals, biodegradable, will pay for your kids to go to college, help you win the lottery, etc. etc. etc...

(sorry. been a long week. definitely getting loopy.)


----------



## swd12422 (Nov 9, 2007)

I don't know if their claims of safety are 100% (b/c how could I know that?) but we used them last year and there was NO odor of any kind when they were done. No chemical stink, no "clean" smell, no "dirty carpet" smell, nothing. So I took that at least as a good sign that we weren't inhaling any harmful fumes. And the dog and baby are still alive after crawling/lying around on it...

ETA: I do agree w/ PPs that if you're at all concerned, maybe find someone to do it w/o chemicals or w/ BioKleen. Or DIY with white vinegar and see how that comes out first....


----------

